# Emisora fm de 10w con stereo



## lumin (Nov 11, 2011)

bueno hace un par de años atras ice algunos pequeños projetos con trasmisores de fm,y logre hacerlo con un exiter que me prestaron de 50mw (en realidad era un trasmisor de tv pero lo adaptaron para la banda de fm)  al cual le puse un ampli lineal y logre levantarlo hasta casi los 2 watts.

Por ahi en algunos puestos de libros me encotre uno muy interesante donde habia un faciculo que decia la radio a su alcanse, la editorial Diseño electronico.
en este faciculo sale un facinante trasmisor de fm con un oscilador y un ampli lineal, nunca lo arme debido a los costos y que aca en chile los materiales es dificil conseguirlos,
Las caractristicas son :
frec emi 88-108
desviacion max de frec 75khz
imp de salida  50ohm
potencia de salida 10w 
supresion de espureas 60db
Bueno me decidi a escanear lo mas importante y aqui se los comparto  para ver si alguien se anima a armarlo

Saludos


----------



## DavidGuetta (Nov 13, 2011)

Gracias por el aporte lumin! y es verdad, los componentes aca en Chile son super dificiles conseguirlos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 13, 2011)

Algo mas sobre el transmisor, manual de puesta en marcha, ajuste y esquema de fuente y etapa de entrada.

*! Enyoy it ¡*


----------



## kirlian (Feb 16, 2012)

Hola:
Este transmisor lo monté hace mucho tiempo y nunca llegó a funcionar.Cuando se revisó detenidamente existían errores entre el esquema electrico y la placa de circuito impreso.Hay otros esquemas mas fiables que este ya que a mi parecer fue mas bien marketin para vender así la enciclopedia completa de los libros que se lanzaron al mercado por aquel momento.NO LO ACONSEJO aparte de los quebraderos de cabeza que lleva realizar el ajuste del transmisor.
un saludo


----------



## Andrxx (Feb 18, 2012)

Ese libro lo tenia un colega mio y estuvo a "casi nada" de montarlo, creo que no lo hizo al final porque había un componente que no encontraba.


----------



## detonador666 (Ago 9, 2012)

saludos y vale tu opinión pues este esquema no funciona ademas que teniendo etapas de potencia ya no puedes calibrar los trimers tendrias que ayudarte con un frecuencimetro.


----------



## Imzas (Ago 11, 2012)

Yo construi este mismo TX!! pero sin la etapa de salida claro, reemplazando los bfr36 por 2n2219a la pcb de doble cara fe reemplazada por un diseño modificado de otro tx, de la revista "electronica viva", tambien española, y me funciono de mil maravillas, no use frecuencimetro, solo la sonda de carga propuesta y un medidor de campo sacado de la revista citada.
Funciono bien peor parece que los 2n2219 no entregaban la misma potencia o a lo mejor las impedancias no se pudieron ajustar lo suficientemente bien ya que la coertura npo era lo mejor.
Tuve algunos problemas de inestabilidad pero se los achacqué a los pot de ajuste de frecuencia ya que eran de chasis montados en una lengueta metalica.
Ver el archivo adjunto 59413

Ver el archivo adjunto 59414
Estas son las fotos si encuentro el diseño del pcb se los dejo pero no es con programna, lo hice con el paint :S.


----------



## fdesergio (Ago 11, 2012)

Funciono muy bien cuando lo monte hace como 15 años o mas no recuerdo, en el esquematico hay unos errores pero son faciles de encontrar , lo monte tal cual y aun funciona en un pueblo cerca donde vivo, se le adiciono el generador stereo , solo eso puedo decir, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## miguelus (Ago 11, 2012)

Buenas noches.

Y el esquema eléctrico... ¿No está publicado?.

Sería interesante que si alguien lo tiene lo publique. 

Sal U2


----------



## fdesergio (Ago 11, 2012)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> 
> Y el esquema eléctrico... ¿No está publicado?.
> 
> ...


En el primer post esta todo, chauuuuuuuu


----------



## clausalan (Dic 3, 2012)

Hola,

Subo unas fotos del transmisor FM con 1,5w (BFW16) proyecto muy interesante
con uno MC1648P.

Saludos,


----------

